# Anyone has these MP3s?



## Spookmaster (Sep 27, 2008)

Looking for the following: My Son, the Vampire (Alan Sherman), Laurie (Dicky Lee), and It's Alive (Bobby "Boris" Picket....

Any help would be greatly appreciated!!!


Spookmaster


----------



## repo_man (May 26, 2009)

Here you go 

My Son, the Vampire
Laurie
It's Alive


----------



## georgekillian (Jul 7, 2009)

Thanks! I didn't request these but I appreciate it!


----------



## Spookmaster (Sep 27, 2008)

Repo-man -

thank you very, very much.....greatly appreciated.

Now, if anyone has the Moon Rays....


----------



## repo_man (May 26, 2009)

Glad to help 

Is the Moon Rays a band or a song?


----------



## Spookmaster (Sep 27, 2008)

The Moon Rays are a band - they play "Swinging at the Seance", among others. Their music is a mix of rockabilly, swing, and other influences. You can check them out at youtube.

SPookmaster


----------



## repo_man (May 26, 2009)

Ooooh I'll have to check them out. Sounds like something I would love.


----------



## Spookmaster (Sep 27, 2008)

Repo-man:

They have at least four albums - "Thrills and Chills", "Swingin' at the Seance", "Sinister Surf" and "The Ghouls Go West". 

I haven't heard all their stuff, but "Swingin' at the Seance" is pretty cool....


Spookmaster


----------

